# My pc's performance has just been declining rapidly these last few months



## Soyboosted (Feb 6, 2019)

I had such a good pc, it was fast and reliable and able to launch anything. Now it takes 3 minutes to start google chrome right after I start the pc. It gets better the longer the pc is on but still not perfect (3 seconds to go to a new website). I do not know what caused this. I have run multiple malware checks from windows defender and malwarebytes and detected no viruses.

First post here do not know if I need to post some information or have a program which can tell the information of my pc, if so please tell me and sorry for my ignorance I am also a pc noob.

Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Download Speccy: https://www.ccleaner.com/speccy/ open, then choose "Summary". 
Copy and Paste the results here.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Once you download *Speccy *https://filehippo.com/download_speccy/ let it scan your computer and then go to *File/Publish Snapshot*, copy the link and paste it in your next post. This will tell us about your system. 
Have you run _Check Disk_ on the computer? Press the *Windows* Key*+X* and choose _Command Prompt (admin) _or_ Powershell (admin)_ here type
*chkdsk /R a*nd press enter. Now type a *Y* for Yes and reboot the computer. 
_Check Disk_ will start on next bootup and will take a long time.


----------



## Soyboosted (Feb 6, 2019)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/OonLGE3co0J2l6LVq7kC7sO
Ok so I guess in the link there is the results of "summary".

I tried to check disk but command prompt gave me this error "Access Denied as you do not have sufficient privileges or
the disk may be locked by another process.
You have to invoke this utility running in elevated mode
and make sure the disk is unlocked."

Is there any other way to do this?
Thanks a lot both for you help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Start>Command Prompt>Use the Admin CP.


----------



## Soyboosted (Feb 6, 2019)

For some reason it just does not open when I click run as administrator. No error no nothing.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

How about going in from Windows System?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Press the Windows Key+X and choose Command Prompt (admin) or Powershell (admin)


Or press the *Win *Key *+S* in the Search box typed *CMD*, Right click the CMD results and *Run As Administrator*. 
If this fails, browse to *C:\Windows\System32* and Right click *CMD* and *Run As Administrator.* 
If that fails, Browse to *This PC*, Right click the C: drive/*Properties/Tools/Error Checking/Check/Scan Drive*


----------



## Soyboosted (Feb 6, 2019)

Ok done it said no errors was found


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Still would like to see specs. Also run free version of Memory Test: https://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## Soyboosted (Feb 6, 2019)

Done.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Type startup in search bar and then click on startup apps. Can you tell us everything listed as "on" at startup".


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you remove the *S* in the http*s*:// from the link in post *#4*, it shows you the specs of the computer


----------



## Soyboosted (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm guessing the start up applications in task manager is what you mean? (it s what I could find).
Windows defender notification
realtek hd audio manager
Intel driver and support assitant
iCue
Corsair Link 4
Blitz
Adobe updater startup utility
Adobe GC invoker utility
Acrotray


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I would leave Windows Defender and turn all the rest to off. The Corsair program you seem to be running is highly optional and removed might actually speed up your computer dramatically, but that said lets see what others have to say about iCue.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, likely you have other items at startup (actually you will have hundreds) we can see more that you have simple control over.

Press the win + x keys, select Powershell(admin) from the options, copy the below cmd then right click anywhere in the powershell window the cmd will append to the prompt, press enter.

Get-CimInstance Win32_StartupCommand | Select-Object Name, command, Location, User | Format-List | out-file $home\file.txt
start notepad $home\file.txt

Please post the notepad output here.


----------



## Soyboosted (Feb 6, 2019)

Rich-M said:


> I would leave Windows Defender and turn all the rest to off. The Corsair program you seem to be running is highly optional and removed might actually speed up your computer dramatically, but that said lets see what others have to say about iCue.


Will do but iCue needs to stay on in or my mouse's settings will reset I think.


----------



## Soyboosted (Feb 6, 2019)

jenae said:


> Hi, likely you have other items at startup (actually you will have hundreds) we can see more that you have simple control over.
> 
> Press the win + x keys, select Powershell(admin) from the options, copy the below cmd then right click anywhere in the powershell window the cmd will append to the prompt, press enter.
> 
> ...


I m using windows 10 I couldnt find powershell, here is a screenshot of what I could see.


----------



## Soyboosted (Feb 6, 2019)

Screenshot:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

In 2017 Power Shell replaced Command Prompt so you must have missed quite a few 
new builds for Windows 10....in a "run" box type in "winver" and you will see the version of Windows 10 you are on, current one is 1809. "windows key" + "r" will give you "run" box from your keyboard.
You need to update Windows 10 properly before we go any further, this will take you to where you need to go:
*http://tinyurl.com/nwvexuv

*


----------



## Soyboosted (Feb 6, 2019)

version is 1803.
Really weird since I get a stupid update like every 2 weeks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Currently 1809.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Older builds can still get Windows Updates up to a point...I would have thought though that Power Shell would be in place by 1803 version but must be wrong.


----------



## Soyboosted (Feb 6, 2019)

Did the update but still cannot see it, everything remained the same. Is it perhaps found in one of the other ones? Or is there any other way to access it?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the *Windows* Key* +R,* in the_ Run_ Box type* Winver* and press enter. This will tell you what version of Windows 10 you have. 
You then can manually update to Windows 10 *1809* https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## Soyboosted (Feb 6, 2019)

It is 1809


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Ok now you have it right.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi since v1709 powershell replaced command prompt as the default, you can however use settings to bring back command prompt to replace powershell. However you need powershell to run my cmd. So search, type:- Powershell, right click on the first returned and select, "run as administrator' an elevated PS window will open, then run the cmd.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well I thought that power shell replaced cmd prompt in 2017 so 1709 makes sense then I wonder why his menu showed cmd still in 1803, Jenae?



jenae said:


> Hi since v1709 powershell replaced command prompt as the default, you can however use settings to bring back command prompt to replace powershell. However you need powershell to run my cmd. So search, type:- Powershell, right click on the first returned and select, "run as administrator' an elevated PS window will open, then run the cmd.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, under Taskbar settings, you can revert the default Powershell back to Command prompt, in V1803 and v1809. I assume the OP did this, or someone else did it for them.


----------



## Soyboosted (Feb 6, 2019)

Ok done


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Ah ok thanks for that.


----------



## webben69 (Mar 27, 2011)

Soyboosted said:


> Ok done


You have quite a few programs configured to load at Windows start. I would get brutal and only launch the bare necessities (Disable the rest instead of uninstalling.). If this fixes the slow loading you can add the disabled items back to enabled one by one restarting after each addition. You should find the item causing the slow launch. I would uninstall, reboot and then reinstall the problem item.


----------



## Soyboosted (Feb 6, 2019)

Ok thanks. Also one more thing, I am not sure, but I feel like the maximum sound has been lowered from my pc after the update of windows that I was told to do.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

If sound was affected you might want to download and install newest video driver for your system from manufacturer as often audio driver updates come in there as well.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Asus drivers page for your motherboard model https://www.asus.com/us/supportonly/H81M-C/HelpDesk_Download/
Download the *Chipset*, *Audio* and *VGA* driver for your board


----------



## Soyboosted (Feb 6, 2019)

Ok thanks


----------

